# Partagas serie D No 4 or serie P No 2...?



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

So fellas I ask the question, if money were no object which would you go with?...

Well I hit the slope, the Cuban slope, HARD!... At this point I'm drying to try either one of these two, the partagas serie P No 2 or the partagas serie D No 4... I would buy a box of both but I have other boxes on this order and my wife is buying me this box as a gift (hence money is no object... LOL)... I hear a lot of you BOTLs saying that the No 4s are smoking immaculate right now, but what about the No 2s?... It's not really a size preference for me at this point b/c I'm in love with both vitolas... My Monte 2s are smoking great and I love the experience... I am wondering if the Partagas 2s will give the same bliss... But then again I love my CoRos and the robusto size in general...

My head is spinning!

So I ask my BOTLs for their opinion, which would you choose and why?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am dying to know the answer to this as well.. I do love how the D4 is smoking. Never had a P2 to compare. Although I do have a box P2's on the way.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

PSD4 but PSP2 are a close 2nd


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> PSD4 but PSP2 are a close 2nd


Yes Sir, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Havent had either but plan on changing that sometime in the near future. Just ask her how much she _really_ loves you and order both


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For boxes from 2011 i gotta go with the 4.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are looking to smoke 2011's now, the 4's gets the call
If you are getting something with a cpl yrs on it, or
are prepared to put them away, the #2.

Historically, the #2 takes 4 yrs to come into it's own.....


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Why don't you try both? They do come in smaller sized packages.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

^^^ hmm, I was gonna order a 25 box of one or the other... Maybe I should buy a 10 of both?! :smoke:

I was kinda looking to buy them to smoke them now... Part of my order is an extra box of Monte 2s to put away for alittle while... I would do the same with the Partys but with all the rave reviews I really wana puff on some as soon as they rest from shipping... Next order will be specifically to put to sleep for a bit...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Based on that, get a box of 4s. Then get a box of 2's and put them down for a couple years.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well fellas based on the poll and your opinions, I am going to go for the PSD4s now and order to 2s for rest next order... Thanks guys...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Great choice. They're both phenomenal smokes!


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Call me crazy (you won't be first, you may be next) but I've never liked the D4s. After two boxes of 10 I just find them harsher than I prefer, whether they've sat for 6 months or 4 years. On the other hand, my PSP2s from 2007 are spectacular and my box of 10 from last Christmas were great until about this week (last two were 'meh' at best). I don't think I've ever had a lousy PSP2, nor a great PSD4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kindanutz said:


> Well fellas based on the poll and your opinions, I am going to go for the PSD4s now and order to 2s for rest next order... Thanks guys...


:madgrin:


----------

